# Query on WES education assesment



## ashesh (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I wish to apply for immigration to Canada under FSWP and as a preliminary requirement, my educational documents needs to be evaluated by WES.

I have the below qualifications against the respective universities:
MBA (IB) - Indian Institute of Foreign Trade
BBA(CAM) - Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University

I have combined mark-sheets available with me for both the degree courses mentioned above. 

I want to know that for the evaluation purposes, will the transcripts / photocopies of these combined mark-sheets (Attested & sealed by the university) will be enough or they require separate mark sheets of the different trimesters?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

It will be fine.



ashesh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wish to apply for immigration to Canada under FSWP and as a preliminary requirement, my educational documents needs to be evaluated by WES.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashesh (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello Ash,

there is an experience with one of my colleagues who has got his evaluations held up with the WES authorities since they require individual marksheets of all the trimesters.

Poor guy had to approach the univ again and tood good 10 days before he sent another set of documents to WES for the assessment. I want to be 100% sure before I send my documents for the evaluation to WES.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

If that is the case, then you need to obtain the same.
But what I read from their website is that they need all marks either in one transcripts or multiple transcripts attested by university controller of examination or registrar. 
As long as it is attested by university it is genuine and they should not hold up.

But as you are saying your colleague, you should not repeat the same mistake and submit all individual mark sheets.

Regards,
Ash



ashesh said:


> Hello Ash,
> 
> there is an experience with one of my colleagues who has got his evaluations held up with the WES authorities since they require individual marksheets of all the trimesters.
> 
> Poor guy had to approach the univ again and tood good 10 days before he sent another set of documents to WES for the assessment. I want to be 100% sure before I send my documents for the evaluation to WES.


----------

